# Opposite Symtoms for Graves



## ahind (Feb 23, 2010)

I am in the process of being diagnosed with Graves as I have hyperthryoid - however, I seem to have opposite symptoms - constipation and I am FREZZING all the time (wear a coat all day at work and at home while everyone in t-shirts) - is this possible?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I am in the process of being diagnosed with Graves as I have hyperthryoid - however, I seem to have opposite symptoms - constipation and I am FREZZING all the time (wear a coat all day at work and at home while everyone in t-shirts) - is this possible?


Hyper and Hypo symptoms overlap quite alot. Post the lab's and ranges of what they run and that might explain your symptoms.

Not to concern you more but there is also a thyroid disease situation where hyper and hypo is occurring at the same time thus both hyper and hypo symptoms can appear.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ahind said:


> I am in the process of being diagnosed with Graves as I have hyperthryoid * however, I seem to have opposite symptoms * constipation and I am FREZZING all the time (wear a coat all day at work and at home while everyone in t*shirts) * is this possible?


Hi there!! Welcome!! What labs have you had run? Have you had any antibodies run?

I recommend these..........

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin*binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html

Symptoms can and do often overlap. You can often feel as though you are on a roller coaster ride.


----------



## hashigirl (Apr 30, 2007)

Same problem here. I did get tests for TPO's and they in 2,000. And then I got tested for TSI's were 138 Flagged high. I don't take anything for as i use get worse with treatment. It's working better, but still no fun.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hashigirl said:


> Same problem here. I did get tests for TPO's and they in 2,000. And then I got tested for TSI's were 138 Flagged high. I don't take anything for as i use get worse with treatment. It's working better, but still no fun.


Have you tried "block and replace?"


----------



## hashigirl (Apr 30, 2007)

What do you mean by block and replace? I have never heard of that, please explain?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hashigirl said:


> What do you mean by block and replace? I have never heard of that, please explain?


That is where the patient is placed on antithyroid med AND Thyroxine. It is a balancing act and in the right hands, very successful.

Block and replace therapy......................

Block and Replace Protocol

In the block and replace protocol, patients are kept on the usual starting doses of ATDs until they become euthyroid. Then, rather than decreasing the ATD dose, a low dose of thyroxine is added to the regimen. Patients following this protocol are thought to have more stable thyroid levels and they are less likely to become drug resistant. In the original studies of Yamamoto, thyroid function was assessed after one year by an RAI uptake scan. At uptake levels less than 25%, the drugs were weaned. This approach effectively predicted probable remission. With this protocol, remissions were reported to be achieved in more than 90% of patients.

http://www.ithyroid.com/graves_treatments.htm

more.... http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/87/6/337


----------



## hashigirl (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey Andros, very cool information. I tried going to your link and it's down and it is not working so I am unable to view the info. Sounds very tricky and I personally would like more information on how it's done successfully. So far, I am on no thyroid meds because I haven't had a good results with thyroxine treatment, i just go hyper every time i try it. So it's up in the air for me...just taking it month by month. Block and Replace, ha? How aware are most ENDO's of this treatment? Block and Replace sounds very specialized, for an expert who has done it before.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hashigirl said:


> Hey Andros, very cool information. I tried going to your link and it's down and it is not working so I am unable to view the info. Sounds very tricky and I personally would like more information on how it's done successfully. So far, I am on no thyroid meds because I haven't had a good results with thyroxine treatment, i just go hyper every time i try it. So it's up in the air for me...just taking it month by month. Block and Replace, ha? How aware are most ENDO's of this treatment? Block and Replace sounds very specialized, for an expert who has done it before.


Endos usually specialize in diabetes so beyond that, no comment. I never got any good medical care for my Graves' from an endo. I see an immunologist/rheumatologist.

You can Google block and replace, thyroid and turn up "LOTS!"


----------

